# The infamous "chicken spider"



## martin lees (Jan 4, 2011)

I managed to buy a couple of these beauties at Marbach spider show in Germany the other week.Pamphobeteus sp"Arana Pollito"
Look forward to watching it grow:mf_dribble:


----------



## Tarantulaguy01 (Mar 31, 2012)

:flrt: oh I want one


----------



## sage999 (Sep 21, 2008)

Excellent. Keep us updated. I will be fascinated to see how they turn out.


----------



## muska2510 (Jul 12, 2013)

i want 111111111111111111111


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2013)

I'll get you a cheap chicken if you wanna see if the rumours are true


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

SQUASH the nasty itchy thing :2thumb:


----------



## martin lees (Jan 4, 2011)

Haha.You have more itchies that me Belltard.:gasp:


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

martin lees said:


> Haha.You have more itchies that me Belltard.:gasp:



I dont have any Pampho's or Theraphosa :Na_Na_Na_Na:

ps. Brachy's and Grammy's dont count :2thumb:


----------



## Addymk2 (Dec 25, 2009)

ImBatman said:


> I'll get you a cheap chicken if you wanna see if the rumours are true


For a taste comparison? That's where the name comes from lol


----------

